# gift giving in marriage



## ddpp (Jan 12, 2012)

so my friend's husband always buys her phones,necklaces,diamond bracelets,etc. each special day,she gets gifts around $ 700-$2000 etc.once he got her a car too. when we ask "what did you give him" she says a shirt/tie/t shirts etc. her gifts are around $10-$80. 

is that an ok thing? she says he wants to buy these gifts for her.

(he does earn 5 times as much as her) :scratchhead:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

It's kind of the same way with my husband and I - although he can't afford expensive items. He's thoughtful in that every so often he surprises me with small things, and he was like that throughout our friendship, too. 

Me, on the other hand, I really suck at buying gifts for people. Unless they have a really obvious material "like" for something I just get stumped and show them I love them in different ways.

I think if the man willingly does it, he is getting joy from her joy, and not concerned at all about what is "fair" or equal in those terms... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My anniversary is this weekend.

I just dropped a grand on gifts and a weekend getaway for the wife.
She asked for none of it but I like making her happy.

She asked me what I wanted and I told her an item that cost $40 so that's what I'm getting.

I make much more than she does and I have no problem with this arrangement because I know she'd be happy with her gift even if it was cheap as long as it was meaningful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ddpp (Jan 12, 2012)

tacoma said:


> My anniversary is this weekend.
> 
> I just dropped a grand on gifts and a weekend getaway for the wife.
> She asked for none of it but I like making her happy.
> ...


wow:smthumbup:sweet.guess some good men who think about making their wives happy still existim getting married to one on march


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

ddpp, is your friend's marriage a happy one?

Whether or not it is, why is another couple's gift choices any of your business?

Inserting your opinion in a marriage will inevitably lead to a disaster.


----------



## ddpp (Jan 12, 2012)

DanF said:


> ddpp, is your friend's marriage a happy one?
> 
> Whether or not it is, why is another couple's gift choices any of your business?
> 
> Inserting your opinion in a marriage will inevitably lead to a disaster.


its a happy one as far as i can tell.
we are getting married soon and trying to decide how to set limits for gifts.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

ddpp said:


> its a happy one as far as i can tell.
> we are getting married soon and trying to decide how to set limits for gifts.


I don't and wouldn't set "limits" for gifts in my marriage. Personally, I get my wife gifts that I feel she would love, cost is never a factor.
I have given her gifts ranging from a love letter($0) to a new car($60k)


----------



## ddpp (Jan 12, 2012)

we are not sure how to manage it.some people say its best to set a limit so one person doesnt feel bad. say husband gets wife a $1000 necklace, wife gets him 440 shirt.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

ddpp said:


> we are not sure how to manage it.some people say its best to set a limit so one person doesnt feel bad. say husband gets wife a $1000 necklace, wife gets him 440 shirt.


I think that setting a limit is a bad idea.
Get him something that you think he will love and don't worry about the money(as long as you are buying something that you can afford).


----------

